Ask HN: How did Elizabeth Holmes hurt peoples view of the startup world? - mrburton
======
duxup
As understood it they didn't get any traditional VC money.

And honestly I don't think that many people really know about / care about
that story as far as generally impacting "start up world".

~~~
mrburton
A lot of people know she didn't raise traditional money. I hear a lot of
people, who are dishonest, speaking about how they should be able to raise
money because "it's so easy look at Holmes?" I hear this at a local coffee
shop and it makes me cringe.

------
cable2600
She is facing legal issues:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-24/elizabeth...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-24/elizabeth-
holmes-phones-in-her-defense-after-civil-lawyers-quit)

I don't know why her company failed or how she raised her money.

